# New Here, First time pigeon owner



## Bullet (Oct 10, 2009)

Hello everyone. My Name is Nicole and I just got 2 roller pigeons today. they are so pretty! My question is how do they bond? They were from 2 different pens when I bought them. what should i be looking for if they start to bond? Any information is appreciated, and I look forward to talking with everyone.

Thanks


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Are they a Male & Female ? You buy a pair or just Pretty birds and there is nothing wrong with buying pretty birds. Do you know their age?


----------



## piegonsrock (Aug 14, 2009)

to bond them what i do i is i put them in a small cage (there is still room to move around and stuff like that) for a few days and make sure there are male and female


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Putting them in a small cage together isn't really a great idea. They may NOT get along, and someone could be injured. Often times, people will use a good sized cage. Like a long cage that can be divided, so that they can get used to each other first. When they start acting interested, then you can try putting them together. If you have a larger area, then you could just let them both loose, and see what happens. Are you sure that they are male and female?


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hello and welcome to PT!

As sky_tx asked...if they were a pair then they were already bonded. 

If you don't know for sure then they won't pair till 6 months of age or more. The reason for that is because they don't mature sexually till about 6 months to 1 year of age. You will then know who is a boy and who is a girl... 

Behaviors--there are all kinds, for male and for females, mating, socializing, fighting. Two male birds (cocks) will most likely fight and not get along. 

What are you currently feeding them? Where are they housed?

Getting more could be a good idea if the sex is unknown.

There is alot to it...
-Hilly


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Many birds pair up a lot sooner then 6 months. And at just a few months old, you have a pretty good idea of whether they are male or female. But it is better to wait to breed them till they are maybe a year or close to that, as many make better parents at that age. This is not always the case however. I've had some that make excellent parents of Oops babies at 6 months old. And some over a year old not such great parents. Still better to wait. You can just replace the eggs with fake eggs for a while.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Congratulations on your new birds.


----------



## Bullet (Oct 10, 2009)

They Guy I brought them from said they were male and female. I have them in a tall cage about 7 ft. about 2 feet wide until I can add on. They don't really do much but set there and stare at me. I am giving them Diamond Pigeon feed. I got it from a farm store in alma, MI The one that is supposed to be the male bites the other one on the neck and has pulled out a few feathers but they mostly just stay apart.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

You really need to keep an eye on them, someone can get hurt really fast. Just because you have a male and female doesn't mean they will be mates. You can hope they would be, but you can't force them to be. Good luck, and since your new at this, ask allot of questions and read allot of information on this site. mindy


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If one is doing this to the other, I would definately separate them. It only takes a moment for the aggresser to really hurt the other one. Keep them in cages next to each other, and maybe in time they will get interested in one another. If one is harming the other, then you are not being fair to that one by leaving it in there. One could peck out the eyes of the other while you are not there.


----------



## palomo (Aug 28, 2009)

Welcome to pigeon talk bullet!!!!!


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

Welcome to pigeon talk bullet. It could take a few weeks before these birds get interested in each other. If they are older birds its possible they both had mates in there old home. If they are young birds its possible there not mature enough to breed. Just be patient and time will tell.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Nicole, welcome to the forum!
Pigeons are territorial and do not like changes. This makes them fight for the living space. You took them from their original loft and now they are stressed. With time they will calm down and get used to the new home.
I would place them in two separate cages (Smaller than the one you have) and put them side-by-side. Let them be in for couple of weeks, as they need to get used to the new environment. Once calmed, they will pay more attention to each other.
Other option is to place them in a very big cage (sort of indoor aviary) where they will have space to feel safe from each other and enough space to run if one attacks the other.


----------

